# Age



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi
I am currently at top of list for DE at GCRM clinic in Glasgow. I've been offered 2 DE so far. both girls are 35 years old. Obv I can refuse donors - but if their characteristics seem ok, do you think I should take age into account? I know 35 years is borderline. Clinic say these girls have good AMH results but I'm doubtful that its going to be as good as late twenties/30.Not much difference in age bit a big difference in fertility years.
Can anyone give me advice, do u think I shuld hold out for a younger one?
thanks!! and hope u all have a Merry Crimbo!!
Matti x3


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

mmmmm it's a tough one which only really you can decide, personally I think so long as they are 35 or under then the eggs should still be pretty good even if it is nearer the 35... maybe take into account if the doner is proven or not (e.g.already has a child or if a previous recipient has been successful from her eggs).  
Best of luck xx


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Helen, thanks for reply.
she's no previous kids, but male factor infertility and good AMH. Hard decision eh!!
matti x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I guess by it being a male factor it's good in a way in terms of her eggs, and good amh is a good sign too.  best of luck in deciding, im sure whatever you do decide will be the right decision and be for a reason (although not always apparent at the time   xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was 32 on my last donation and both me and my recip got a BFP. Im doing and alturistic donation this time and im almost 34. I think if she is below cut off age ( which is 36 at my clinic ) then her eggs will be fine or she wouldnt be allowed to do it hun


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Matti,

To increase your chances I personally think it would be better to go with a younger donor (under 32) however if you have an older donor is better to find out whether they have had a track record of successful fertility, if so go with that donor. The younger the donor the better the quantity and quality of eggs. This was the advice I was given at Guy's before using donor eggs aboard. My donor was young (21), had two children and was able to produce 20 eggs on treatment.  

My advice would be try to increase you chances of success if you are going to use donor eggs. 


Good luck Matti.

Lynn E


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Lynn, hope your pregnncy is progressing well, you must be so excited!
So far we've only been offered 3 donors, all 35 years, we called clinic today and decided to refuse the 3rd offer. I was nearly saying "yes", but DH said that if it failed we would blame ourselves for age of donor. He thinks we should wait, although unlikely there are many donors under 30 in UK clinics. The donor we refused today had an AMH of 12, which clinic said was very good and they thought she would produce around 10 eggs, that's nowhere near 20 tho and double the chances!! Thanks for advice, I'm glad we've held out.
Matti x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Matti,

I still excited about the pregnancy (still can't believe it),weird feeling,  just waiting for my first scan. Your right to hold out on your donor, you and DH want to be in a position to improve your chances of success. Don't feel pressured. 

Good luck once again. 

Lynn e


----------

